# anesthesia code



## tamblyn (Aug 5, 2009)

Does anyone know the anesthesia code for cpt 61790?
I don't have a crosswalk.

Thank-you


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Aug 5, 2009)

ldellaperuta said:


> Does anyone know the anesthesia code for cpt 61790?
> I don't have a crosswalk.
> 
> Thank-you



From Code Correct - 00210 or 00222


----------



## Norma Cravey-Fabian (Aug 10, 2009)

According to crosswalk 00222


----------



## tamblyn (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks for your help


----------

